# lady has a hard to find bottle but keeps cancelling when i try and meet to pick it up



## RCO (Apr 19, 2016)

any thoughs ? 

I saw this bottle in an online add and replied and she said she'd sell it to me , I though I made a reasonable offer considering I was only trying to buy 1 bottle and not others she also had for sale . she had many ads posted for different things on this site  . 

so told her I could pick it up the first day I replied to ad , but she said it was a bad day and she wanted to clean up the yard . she also wouldn't tell me where she lived and wanted to meet at a mcdonalds 15 minutes away from her house . 
she then agreed to meet again on sunday afternoon , so I waited till sunday and contacted her on sunday saying I'd be there in 15 minutes to meet but she replied that she couldn't make it and have to try another day , haven't heard anything since . now not sure if I should just give up or what , its a really neat bottle though and don't have it


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 19, 2016)

Can you post a link to her site?


----------



## botlguy (Apr 20, 2016)

Keep trying.


----------



## RCO (Apr 20, 2016)

bottlediggingcop said:


> Can you post a link to her site?




she just posted some standard ads on a popular free classified site here , there was no red flags on them and everything looked normal , although I noticed some of her items were very small in value and maybe she is starting to realise with the price of gas its hardly worth driving 15min to make $10 and she just doesn't care if she sells this stuff or not


----------



## RCO (Apr 20, 2016)

botlguy said:


> Keep trying.



I might try one more time this weekend and if I don't get it will just forget about it


----------



## mctaggart67 (Apr 22, 2016)

I'll bet the seller's on a site beginning with a K. There are a lot of kooks, dreamers, idiots, greedy types, lazy lumps, naive ones and some great people selling on that site. My advice is to be politely persistent for two or three weeks -- say, emailing every five or six days -- and then, if you get no reply or genuine attempt to close the deal, just leave a polite email to state that you're always interested, and then move on. You'll go crazy trying to figure out what kind of person you're dealing with. The upshot is that the "K" site is free, so you're going to get a whole raft of unpolished sellers. Good luck!


----------



## RCO (Apr 24, 2016)

mctaggart67 said:


> I'll bet the seller's on a site beginning with a K. There are a lot of kooks, dreamers, idiots, greedy types, lazy lumps, naive ones and some great people selling on that site. My advice is to be politely persistent for two or three weeks -- say, emailing every five or six days -- and then, if you get no reply or genuine attempt to close the deal, just leave a polite email to state that you're always interested, and then move on. You'll go crazy trying to figure out what kind of person you're dealing with. The upshot is that the "K" site is free, so you're going to get a whole raft of unpolished sellers. Good luck!



yeah there is definity something wrong with a % of the people that use that site , I'm not sure what is the problem here . latest plan was that I'd meet her Saturday afternoon , I was a bit early and texted her when I was in that town at location we had agreed to meet . but she replied back that I was too early and she couldn't meet today , she didn't even suggest waiting like 15 minutes or anything that would of resulted in us still meeting . so 3 rd attempt was cancelled and now running out of options . 
I'm left wondering if maybe she thinks the bottle is worth more money that her asking price or rarer that she realised ( since I've emailed her so many times about it )  and now doesn't really want to sell and trying to get out of deal , there seems to be something up with her


----------



## RCO (Apr 24, 2016)

I think my offer was reasonable when considering her other options , there aren't a lot of antique stores around here that are really into bottles and would pay her a lot for it , they have to resell it and only pay a % of what its worth to a collector . 
and at a yard sale she'd almost certaintly get less than what I offered , everyone at yard sales is cheap and odds of a serious bottle collector showing slim
if she were to sell it on ebay she'd need to find a box , buy bubble wrap , drive to post office and its goings to cost $ 14 dollars at least to mail and when buyers pay that much for shipping is going to reduce amount they pay her for bottle and lose money in paypal and ebay fees too , so she's not going to get more once its all completed


----------



## mctaggart67 (Apr 24, 2016)

I'd say it's time to move on with a polite email to her about you'll stand behind your offer. Getting jerked around about meeting times, etc. is no fun, and she seems not to understand your frustration. This, if anything, should hint at her mindset.


----------



## RCO (Apr 25, 2016)

mctaggart67 said:


> I'd say it's time to move on with a polite email to her about you'll stand behind your offer. Getting jerked around about meeting times, etc. is no fun, and she seems not to understand your frustration. This, if anything, should hint at her mindset.




I'm still trying to figure this one out , I checked back on the site she used to post the add and bottle is still listed as for sale , she also has a lot of other ads on the site for various collectables like glasswear , figurines , old books etc . so she seemed to be familiar  with selling online and has sold things before . for what she has I think my offer was fair , its not a local bottle and from a large bottler in Toronto , just a hard to find bottle from the 30's I didn't have yet . an antique store might ask more but I'm not going to pay antique store prices to someone online


----------



## RCO (Apr 26, 2016)

another day another cancellation , I was in town next to her's and sent her a message indicating I'd be willing to meet today to pick up bottle , her reply was she had already been into town this morning and could not meet . 
I don't understand what is mentally wrong with this person , I'm starting to think she doesn't want to sell or decided she wants more money . either way she clearly doesn't have any intention of selling the bottle to me or she would of meet by now


----------



## mctaggart67 (Apr 27, 2016)

Again, move on because you won't win this one, my friend.


----------



## RCO (Apr 27, 2016)

mctaggart67 said:


> Again, move on because you won't win this one, my friend.



I would have to agree it doesn't sound very likely that this is going to work out (  don't think I can recall any item I've bought or sold of that site where there has been so many agreed plans to meet that were in turn cancelled for no reason )  , which of course would lead to the question of why she offered it for sale to begin with but who knows


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 28, 2016)

When I encounter plans being cancelled last minute for a purchase, it usually turns out the seller is waiting to steal the item to sell it.  Common problem on the MS Gulf Coast.  People offer items for sale that they have limited access to, once sold, they steal it.


----------



## RCO (Apr 28, 2016)

bottlediggingcop said:


> When I encounter plans being cancelled last minute for a purchase, it usually turns out the seller is waiting to steal the item to sell it.  Common problem on the MS Gulf Coast.  People offer items for sale that they have limited access to, once sold, they steal it.



interesting though but pretty sure she owns the items she posted online , she posted a large number of different ads not just 1-2 items , lots of pictures of the stuff she was selling , she clearly has it in her possession


----------

